# New fish



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I have just got some new eletric blue ali two one male one female ther roughly about 5 mounth old how long till they start to show some color and how long till there at full color thanks in advance


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

shade2dope said:


> I have just got some new eletric blue ali two one male one female ther roughly about 5 mounth old how long till they start to show some color and how long till there at full color thanks in advance



I got my Electric Blue Ahli when it was a little tiny thing. It looked totally boring for a long time, and then spontaneously went through these amazing color changes. Now he is the bright blue color with the yellow ventral fins. You saw the pictures on another thread I think. But that probably has been in the last 4 months or so. And I have had him since the ned of last November. So I am guessing that it was probably around 4 or 5 months that he started to get really cool.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for your reply I am looking forward for the change there already starting to show some


----------

